# 50 cm Sitzabstand- 24" oder 27" ?



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich seit einiger Zeit aufgrund des Zusammenbauens eines PCs für einen Freund (s. Signatur) hier sehr aktiv geworden bin, hat mich irgendwie die Lust gepackt, mir selbst auch einen zu bauen 
Bevor ich jedoch damit anfangen kann, brauch ich einen neuen Monitor, denn auf dem beruht nun mal die Wahl der GPU. 

Bisheriger Monitor ist: iiyama ProLite E2273HDS-B1 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Also sogar nur 22"! 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich jetzt seit mittlerweile 7 Jahren vollstens zufrieden bin mit diesem Monitor. Ich würde ihn sogar noch weiter verwenden, allerdings möchte ich Freesync und 144Hz haben, daher überhaupt der Neukauf. 

Hauptanwendungsgebiet: Schnelle Shooter, Augenmerk liegt eher auf Schnelligkeit und FPS und flüssiges Bild ohne Tearing/Schlieren/BLB anstatt auf der besten Bildqualität. 

Dazu stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen:
1) 24" oder 27"? Von Auge bis Display sind es bei mir nämlich nur etwa 50 cm und bisher bin ich 22" gewöhnt seit 7 Jahren
2) Bei 27" defintiv WQHD das ist klar, aber falls 24", reicht FHD aus? Bisher bin ich mit 22" FHD komplett zufrieden, sieht das bei 24 anders aus? 
3) Welches Panel!? IPS ist teuer, VA hat den "Ruf" Schlieren zu haben. Wäre TN vielleicht sogar am besten für mich?

Gruß 
David


----------



## gekipptesBit (15. August 2019)

Ich wollte mir auch einen IPS mit 27" in WHQD in 60 oder 75Hz holen.
Ich testete und besah mir verschiedene und auch höherpreisige Monitore bei Notebooksbilliger und MediMax.
Er sollte meinen 24" von LG+60Hz ersetzen weil er nur HDMI hatte und ich mir zuvor eine neue RX 580 mit DP-Port mir gönnte.
Sitze sogar nur 40cm vorm Monitor an meinem selbst entwickelten Couchlehnen-PC.
Also 27" waren mir selbst zu groß, WHQD in Shootern zu hochauflösend wegen der Schrift von Gegnern, auch Desktopscrollen oder Fensterverschieben gefielen mir nicht. Der Blickwickel und die bessere Farbgebung waren sehr positiv aber mir egal.
Dann meinte der Händler bei Medimax ich sollte doch mal den ACER in 24,5"in 144Hz und TN+Film-Panel anschauen.
Der gefiel mir auf Anhieb und auch günstiger weil er leider der Letzte damals war und schon ganz 3 Tage erst dastand.
Ich musste nur 200€ statt 209€ zahlen, aber durch Ausstellungsstück garantiert ohne Pixelfehler.
Einen Nachteil hat er allerdings, er ist nunmal sehr hell.
Dieses behob ich mit einem Monitorkalibrierungsgerät und erstellte mir so ein eigenes ICC-Profil.
Er hat außerdem eine Vesahalterung mit der ich einen höhenverstellbaren Fuß von einem Schrottmonitor meiner Firma an meinem Couch-PC befestigen konnte, sogar mit Pivotfunktion.
Die 3 zuschaltbaren Fadenkreuze im Monitormenü sind zwar brauchbar aber nutze sie selten.
Außerdem kann ich mit einer Tastenkombination noch das Werksmenü anwählen wo man noch gesonderte Feineinstellungen u.a. den Overdrive einstellen könnte. Man kann im Grafikmenü der Grafikkarte in auch mit bis zu 3840x2160 betreiben in der Auflösung.

Hier mal der Monitor den ich seit 1 1/2 Jahre habe:
Acer LED-Monitor KG251QF | Medimax

...und hier mal mein selbsterstelltes ICC-Profil durch den ich mein KG251Q.icm des Monitors ersetzte.
Man kann auch damit jeden anderen Monitor damit testen wollen, vielleicht gefällt es dem einen oder anderen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

> Sitze sogar nur 40cm vorm Monitor an meinem selbst entwickelten Couchlehnen-PC.
> Also 27" waren mir selbst zu groß, WHQD in Shootern zu hochauflösend  wegen der Schrift von Gegnern, auch Desktopscrollen oder  Fensterverschieben gefielen mir nicht. Der Blickwickel und die bessere  Farbgebung waren sehr positiv aber mir egal.



Vielen Dank, nach so einer Erfahrung hab ich gesucht. 



> Hier mal der Monitor den ich seit 1 1/2 Jahre habe:


Hat dieses "Film Panel" irgendwas besonderes? Ich kann jetzt auf den ersten Blick nichts total "außergewöhnliches" an dem Acer finden. 
Einfach ein 24" FHD 144Hz Freesync Monitor mit TN Panel. Davon gibt es ja haufenweise. Dann werd ich mich wohl mit den Kriterien mal umschauen.


----------



## ich558 (15. August 2019)

Bei mir sind auch zwischen 40-50 cm und finde 27" WHQD ideal


----------



## CSOger (15. August 2019)

https://www.burosch.de/images/Artikel/Sitzabstand/Sitzabstandtabelle-2.jpg


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

Also die Tabelle halte ich für ein bisschen sehr extrem 
Nach der Tabelle müsste ich ja bei meiner Auflösung locker schon erste Pixel sehen, tue ich aber nicht. Bzw bei 50 cm Abstand müsste ich ja laut Tabelle meist schon 4k nehmen.



> Bei mir sind auch zwischen 40-50 cm und finde 27" WHQD ideal


Ich hab halt Bedenken das ich bei direkt 5 Zoll mehr, den Überblick verliere bei Games.


----------



## gekipptesBit (15. August 2019)

Einfach mal anschauen und selbst entscheiden.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2019)

Würde da 24, 5" und 240Hz nehmen.
Zum Beispiel den Dell Alienware AW2518HF ab €' '324,87 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

@JoM79
Den hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon im Blick! 
Der ist auch optisch wirklich ansprechend und 240Hz ist mal ne Ansage, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt nötig ist. 

Das einzige was mich bei dem abgehalten hat bisher, ist der Preis. Die meisten anderen FHD Monitore kosten fast die Hälfte. 
z.B. der hier. iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 Red Eagle ab €'*'189,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Im direkten Produktvergleich sehe ich keinen einzigen Unterschied bis auf die 240 Hz und das der mit iiyama ganze 135€ weniger kostet oder überseh ich da was


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2019)

Ja, die Hertz.
Aber der Service bei Dell ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

Also würdest du (abgesehen von der Hz Zahl) auch sowas in Richtung von dem iiyama empfehlen können? 
Ich brauche keinen Top Service, wenn der Monitor dadurch 70% mehr kostet.

Von Dell selber gibts auch noch einen mit fast den selben Daten: Dell S2419HGF ab €' '191,75 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2019)

Von den reinen Produktdaten, sind die TN 144Hz FHD 24" Monitore im Prinzip alle gleich.
Wirkliche Unterschiede findet man nur durch ordentliche Tests raus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2019)

Danke 
Dann werd ich mal nach Design und Preis entscheiden. 

Was hältst du vom VA Panel in meinem Fall? Für Shooter eher ungeeignet? Mich reizt da ja vor allem das Curved Design, findet man bei TN nämlich gar nicht.
Samsung C24FG73 ab €' '202,07 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sowas z.B.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2019)

Ist halt ne Ecke langsamer als TN, gerade in dunklen Bereichen. 
Kommt halt drauf an, wie sehr dich die Schlieren stören. 
Von der Standbildqualität her, ist der Samsung besser.


----------



## KrHome (16. August 2019)

Ich hab 23,5 Zoll FullHD und hatte vorher einen 21,5 Zoll FullHD Monitor. 

Die Pixelgröße bei 23,5 Zoll FullHD ist absolut grenzwertig aus 50cm Abstand. Das sieht wirklich nicht mehr besonders ansprechend aus. Ich spiele deswegen praktisch jedes Spiel in 1440p VSR/DSR an dem Monitor - FullHD geht in der Regel garnicht klar, auch nicht mit Temporal AA, da das aufgrund der riesigen Pixel und der geringen Auflösung meist sehr matschig aussieht.

Der Hauptgrund wieso ich den Monitor damals dennoch genommen habe, ist dass es ein gut kalibrierter IPS Monitor ist und ich viel Bildbearbeitung mache.

21,5 Zoll FullHD entspricht von der Pixeldichte 27 Zoll WQHD (beides ~ 110 ppi). Man hat also die gleiche Größe der angezeigten Objekte, mit dem 27 Zöller aber eine höhere Auflösung. Daher wäre dies das logische Upgrade, wenn man seine bisherigen Gewohnheiten beibehalten will.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2019)

> 21,5 Zoll FullHD entspricht von der Pixeldichte 27 Zoll WQHD (beides ~  110 ppi). Man hat also die gleiche Größe der angezeigten Objekte, mit  dem 27 Zöller aber eine höhere Auflösung. Daher wäre dies das logische  Upgrade, wenn man seine bisherigen Gewohnheiten beibehalten will.



Das logische Upgrade ist mir schon klar, ich befürchte allerdings, dass mir 27" zu viel sind. Und WQHD auf 24" a) gibt es kaum b) wahrscheinlich zu klein für WQHD. Also bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig 



> Ist halt ne Ecke langsamer als TN, gerade in dunklen Bereichen.
> Kommt halt drauf an, wie sehr dich die Schlieren stören.
> Von der Standbildqualität her, ist der Samsung besser.



Wie gesagt bei mir Schnelligkeit > Bildqualität, schlieren geht gar nicht. Dann bleib ich wohl bei TN


----------



## KrHome (17. August 2019)

Ich würde für WQHD einen 27 Zöller mit Curved Display nehmen und schauen, dass ich auf 70cm Sitzabstand komme, dann passt das.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2019)

Das war aber nicht die Frage 
Mein Sitzabstand kann sich nicht so einfach verändern, mein Schreibtisch ist halt nur so groß


----------



## colormix (17. August 2019)

davidwigald11@

Man muss bei  einem  Monitor  keinen Sicherheitsabstand einhalten ,
 bei meinem  27   ca 45  cm Abstand ,
 ich würde  einen 27 nehmen warum soll mal sich heute noch mit  einem kleinem rum quälen wenn Größere  vom Preis schon lange erschwinglich  sind   kaum der  Rede wert   was   kostet .


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2019)

Geht ja nicht um Sicerheitsabstand. Ich würde mir auch einen 27" WQHD wenn ich mir sicher sein könnte, dass mir das nicht zu groß ist. Ich hab halt Bedenken, dass mir 27" zu groß sind gerade wenns um schnelle Shooter geht das ich da irgendwie den Überblick verliere bei der Größe. 
Ich will halt ungern der Asoziale sein, der sich einfach n 27" bestellt, guckt obs passt und ggf. dann wieder retoure schickt


----------



## colormix (17. August 2019)

27 Zoll ist eigentlich  die optimale Größe fürn  PC  für  heutige  Zeiten ,  (auf  an einem  Linux PC macht  sich das sehr gut ) , nicht  zu klein  nicht  zu Groß ,  Gamen macht  auch mehr Spaß wenn es etwas Größer  ist     oder  mal einen Clip  in HD gucken .
Hatte mir  vor  ca. 5 Jahren einen 27 IPS von LG geholt den Kauf  bereue ich in  keinem Fall hat sich gelohnt  nur  früher   und davor  waren  die  noch zu teuer da hatte ich das gelassen .

Wenn ich heute einen Neuen Monitor  kaufen müsste würde ich  wieder ein 27 Zoll Modell nehmen  auf keinem Fall kleiner .


----------



## GxGamer (17. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> 27 Zoll ist eigentlich  die optimale Größe fürn  PC  für  heutige  Zeiten ,  (auf  an einem  Linux PC macht  sich das sehr gut ) , nicht  zu klein  nicht  zu Groß ,  Gamen macht  auch mehr Spaß wenn es etwas Größer  ist     oder  mal einen Clip  in HD gucken .
> Hatte mir  vor  ca. 5 Jahren einen 27 IPS von LG geholt den Kauf  bereue ich in  keinem Fall hat sich gelohnt  nur  früher   und davor  waren  die  noch zu teuer da hatte ich das gelassen .
> 
> Wenn ich heute einen Neuen Monitor  kaufen müsste würde ich  wieder ein 27 Zoll Modell nehmen  auf keinem Fall kleiner .



Nein, einfach nur Nein. Was die optimale Größe ist entscheidet jeder für sich selbst, beispielsweise durch räumliche Gegebenheiten und persönliche Vorlieben.
Die Auflösung spielt auch eine Rolle. In Full HD ziehe ich 22-24" wegen der höheren Pixeldichte (schärferes Bild) vor. Aber das hattest du ja schon wissenschaftlich widerlegt.

Habe ich die Wahl zwischen meinem TV (38" mit 1368x768 oder so) und meinem Monitor (24" mit Full HD) nehme ich meinen Monitor.
Größe ist nicht alles, es kommt auch auf die Technik an. *ahem* 

@topic: interessante Frage, habe ich nie drüber nachgedacht. Klar habe ich auch mal irgendwo "Ergonomie-Sticker" gesehen aber...
Ich sitze halt so davor das ich gut lesen kann und die Augen nicht weh tun / ermüden.


----------



## colormix (17. August 2019)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Habe ich die Wahl zwischen meinem TV (38" mit 1368x768 oder so) und meinem Monitor (24" mit Full HD) nehme ich meinen Monitor.
> Größ .



Die Monitore die seit einer weile verkauft werden sind alle Voll HD 1080/p  tauglich , 
wie gesagt ich habe auf meinem ca. 4 Jahre Alten LG 27 IPS ein gestochen Scharfes Bild  auch die Schrift in Text Form , egal ob ich nun Windows oder wie jetzt grade Linux nutze , 
hier ist auch nichts Grobkörnig nur  weil es Größer ist ,
(man muss das nur vernünftig einstellen und die Richtigen Fonts einstellen ).
Ich schaue manchmal auch Filme darüber die in HD sind, das sieht seht gut aus .


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2019)

> In Full HD ziehe ich 22-24" wegen der höheren Pixeldichte (schärferes Bild) vor.


Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist es nicht so wenn ich WQHD auf 24" anstatt FHD nehme, dass das Bild dann noch schärfer ist? Es sind ja mehr Pixel auf der selben Größe. 
Das ist natürlich nicht unbedingt gut, denn wie gesagt, dadurch wird das ganze dargestellte Bild kleiner. 

Ich denke deshalb auch, die Entscheidung wird entweder auf einen 24" FHD oder 27" WQHD fallen. 
Es hat vermutlich schon seinen Grund wieso es kaum Monitore mit 24" und WQHD gibt. 



> @topic: interessante Frage, habe ich nie drüber nachgedacht. Klar habe ich auch mal irgendwo "Ergonomie-Sticker" gesehen aber...
> Ich sitze halt so davor das ich gut lesen kann und die Augen nicht weh tun / ermüden.


Welche Frage meinst du?  hast du dich im Thread verwechselt? 



> Größe ist nicht alles, es kommt auch auf die Technik an. *ahem*


Thats what she said


----------



## GxGamer (17. August 2019)

> 1) 24" oder 27"? Von Auge bis Display sind es bei mir nämlich nur etwa 50 cm und bisher bin ich 22" gewöhnt seit 7 Jahren
> 2) Bei 27" defintiv WQHD das ist klar, aber falls 24", reicht FHD aus?  Bisher bin ich mit 22" FHD komplett zufrieden, sieht das bei 24 anders  aus?
> 3) Welches Panel!? IPS ist teuer, VA hat den "Ruf" Schlieren zu haben. Wäre TN vielleicht sogar am besten für mich?



zu 1/2: Du kannst auch 24" nehmen, da reicht auch Full HD. Ich finds angenehm und nutze es seit Jahren.
3: Ich nutze einen Monitor von Philips (240V steht vorn drauf). Standardteil mit IPS. Auf TN würde ich nicht mehr zurück wollen. Habe ich gekauft weil ich es günstig haben wollte und ich finde das Bild immer noch schön.
Würde ich jetzt aufrüsten würde ich mir den probieren (ist günstig und hat FreeSync): Philips 246E9QDSB'/'00, LED-Monitor schwarz'/'silber, AMD Free-Sync, FullHD, HDMI





colormix schrieb:


> Die Monitore die seit einer weile verkauft werden sind alle Voll HD 1080/p  tauglich ,
> wie gesagt ich habe auf meinem ca. 4 Jahre Alten LG 27 IPS ein gestochen Scharfes Bild  auch die Schrift in Text Form , egal ob ich nun Windows oder wie jetzt grade Linux nutze ,
> hier ist auch nichts Grobkörnig nur  weil es Größer ist ,
> (man muss das nur vernünftig einstellen und die Richtigen Fonts einstellen ).



Dafür das du alles so vernünftig einstellen kannst, haste hier eine Menge Threads....



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber  ist es nicht so wenn ich WQHD auf 24" anstatt FHD nehme, dass das Bild  dann noch schärfer ist? Es sind ja mehr Pixel auf der selben Größe.
> Das ist natürlich nicht unbedingt gut, denn wie gesagt, dadurch wird das ganze dargestellte Bild kleiner.
> 
> Ich denke deshalb auch, die Entscheidung wird entweder auf einen 24" FHD oder 27" WQHD fallen.
> ...



Jupp, dann ist das Bild schärfer, höhere Auflösung auf gleicher Fläche ist schärfer. Und ja die Schrift wird dann kleiner.

ich hab mich nicht im thread verwechselt, ich hab nur auf den Titel reagiert ohne den Startpost ganz zu lesen.
Das ist wie auf ein Youtubevideo zu kommentieren ohne es ganz gesehen zu haben.


----------



## colormix (17. August 2019)

GxGamer schrieb:


> zu 1/2: Du kannst auch 24" nehmen, da reicht auch Full HD. Ich finds angenehm und nutze es seit Jahren.
> [/url]
> 
> 
> .



ich habe noch einen Neuen nicht gebrauchten 24 LG IPS der wird nicht benutzt ist in der Original Verpackung vll werde ich den auch mal verkaufen oder behalten als Ersatz falls ich es mal für was anderes brauche , der   ist mir einfach zu klein für Multimedia Anwendungen , übern 27 kannst auch zur  Not noch angenehm   TV kucken falls der normale TV   mal nicht will nicht geht , etwas  weiter vom meinem 27 Z steht noch ein 31.5 IPS LG Monitor (Neu),  als 2. TV Ersatz, das Bild ist Top da kann kein 32 Zoll TV mit halten  für den PC wäre der mit z.b. etwas zu Groß als 2. TV Ersatz genau Richtig von der Größe .


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2019)

> zu 1/2: Du kannst auch 24" nehmen, da reicht auch Full HD. Ich finds angenehm und nutze es seit Jahren.


Danke für die Meinung!
Dein verlinkter Monitor ist zwar günstig mit IPS, aber 60Hz geht gar nicht. Das ist der Hauptgrund für das Upgrade, wenn ich 60Hz nehme, würd ich direkt bei meinem alten bleiben. 
Leider gibt es keine 24" FHD IPS 144Hz Monitore. Wenn IPS dann müsste es wieder 27" WQHD sein. 
Daher hab ich das TN Panel im Sinn, da gibt es etliche in 24" FHD 144Hz



> Jupp, dann ist das Bild schärfer, höhere Auflösung auf gleicher Fläche ist schärfer. Und ja die Schrift wird dann kleiner.


Kompliziert.
Am liebsten hätte ich gerne einen 24" FHD hier um zu gucken ob das noch scharf genug ist, einen 24" WQHD um zu gucken ob das nicht zu klein ist und einen 27" WQHD um zu gucken ob der mir nicht zu groß ist 
Aber immerhin haben jetzt schon 2 Leute hier gesagt, dass 24" FHD noch immer scharf genug ist. Das hilft schon mal weiter.


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2019)

Ich nutze einen 21,5" FullHD Monitor bei einem Sitzabstand von 70 bis 80cm und empfinde das als angenehm.


----------



## CiD (17. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin haben jetzt schon 2 Leute hier gesagt, dass 24" FHD noch immer scharf genug ist. Das hilft schon mal weiter.


Sehe ich auch so.

Aber auch ein 27" habe ich bei einem Abstand von 50-60cm gut im Blickfeld. Das liegt aber, wie so oft, immer im Auge des Betrachters und seinen Präferenzen.
Wenn man viel im Desktop mit Anwendungen Arbeitet, hat das Auge schon ein etwas weiteren Weg (ggü. meinem vorherigen 24") aber man bekommt eben doch mehr Fenster gleichzeitig auf den Desktop. Zu klein finde ich die Schriften auch nicht wirklich, man gewöhnt sich dran. Beim Zocken von FPS ist das evtl. doch ein wenig "zu" groß (für mich), wobei das auch eher Gewöhnungssache ist. Denke mal da möchte man soviel wie möglich im "starren" Blickfeld haben ohne groß seine Augen (oder Kopf) bewegen zu müssen. Spiele aber selten FPS (ja, man wird älter  ), kann daher nicht wirklich viel dazu sagen.

Bin vor einem Jahr von einem 24" FHD BenQ 60Hz auf zwei 27" IPS Iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU 70Hz WQHD + FreeSync umgestiegen...brauchte mehr Platz auf dem Desktop und, ich mag dünne Ränder (am besten gar keine  ).
Ist so schon angenehm (auch auf einem) beim Arbeiten aber eben auch keine 120/144 Hz UND bei IPS muss man schon etwas aufpassen da es schon mal vorkommt, dass man einen mit übermäßig viel Backlight-Bleeding erwischt. Aber wenn das IPS läuft, sieht man davon so gut wie nichts außer man hat genau an den Stellen keine Beleuchtung (dunkles Bild).

Ich denke, zum zocken von FPS macht man mit einem 24" FHD nichts falsch. Natives WQHD auf 24" wäre mir definitiv zu klein (Desktopbetrieb), dafür würde ich schon auf mind. 27" zurückgreifen aber in Spielen...weis nicht ob das wirklich so viel Bedeutung hat außer eben ein schärferes Bild auf kleinerem Display.

Hängt halt, wie so oft, vom Auge des Betrachters ab.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2019)

Wenn es 27" WQHD werden soll was haltet ihr von den beiden, welcher ist sinnvoller?

Dell S2719DGF ab €' '360,86 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle ab €' '312,24 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei 24" FHD wären es die beiden:
iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 Red Eagle ab €' '207,54 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dell S2419HGF ab €' '191,60 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Alle mit TN Panel. Nach allem was ich jetzt gelesen habe, halte ich TN für schnelle Shooter am sinnvollsten. Ich komme sowieso von einem TN Panel, das heißt ich bins gewöhnt


----------



## pitpiti (17. August 2019)

der Dell S2719DGF ist der beste von allen: echte 8bit Farb-codierung(sehr gute Farben) und Gsync-kompatibel u 27 Zoll bei QHD-optimale Größe. Wenn FHD wurde ich den Samsong nehmen Samsung C24FG73 ab €' '202,07 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2019)

Das ist ein VA Panel was ich zu vermeiden versuche.


----------



## Körschgen (18. August 2019)

Also 27" FHD würde ich mir nicht geben.

Ich nutze sogar schon ab 25" WQHD.

Pixeldichte macht sehr viel aus.

Auf 27" würde ich schon 4K wollen.

Mein 15" Notebook mit FHD empfinde ich auch noch als angenehm.

27" WQHD und 120HZ halte ich für einen guten Kompromiss und sehr gutes Gesamtpaket für Spiele.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. August 2019)

Update:
Ich war heute bei Saturn und hab mir verschiedene Monitore angeguckt. 
Full HD auf 24,5" geht gar nicht klar. Ich komme ja jetzt von 21,5" FHD. Mit den 3" méhr sieht das Bild ja schon leicht schwammig aus. Den Plan werd ich auf jeden Fall verwerfen.

Dann muss es ja 27" WQHD werden offensichtlich. Leider war kein 24,5" WQHD da um zu gucken ob das nicht zu klein ist :/


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mit den 3" méhr sieht das Bild ja schon leicht schwammig aus. Den Plan werd ich auf jeden Fall verwerfen.
> /



Bei mir  nicht beim LG Voll HD IPS das Bild  ist  genauso scharf  wie  bei meinem  15.5 Zoll  Notebook  nur  erheblich Größer, Monitor muss    Richtig  eingestellt  sein  am PC auf  die  max Auflösung und Fonts sonst  wird das nichts .


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2019)

Wenn beide FHD haben und du keinen Unterschied in der Schärfe siehst, solltest du mal zum Optiker gehen.
Oder hat dein LG auch 15,5"?


----------



## Körschgen (22. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bei mir  nicht beim LG Voll HD IPS das Bild  ist  genauso scharf  wie  bei meinem  15.5 Zoll  Notebook  nur  erheblich Größer,



Jaja, schon klar, wir wissen jetzt dass du schlecht siehst.




> Monitor muss    Richtig  eingestellt  sein  am PC auf  die  max Auflösung und Fonts sonst  wird das nichts .



Dann erklär mal.

Was heißt denn "und Fonts"?
Lass uns doch an deinen Weisheiten Teil haben!
Oder ist das mal wieder heiße Luft?

Tue uns doch allen einen Gefallen und schreib nur noch, wenn du wirklich bescheid weißt.

Ich kann deinen Schwachsinn nicht mehr lesen.


Ist dieses Forum nur noch ein Auffangbecken für verlorene Seelen und veraltete Webtechnik?!


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

Überlegung:
Da ich ja jetzt 24,5" FHD mal live gesehen hab und sofort gemerkt habe, dass das nix für mich ist, kann ich da irgendwie "umrechnen" wie das mit WQHD wäre?
Weil FHD auf 24,5" kam mir schon echt groß vor. WQHD hat jetzt 78% mehr Pixel, wäre dann die Nutzeroberfläche also 78% kleiner  Wahrscheinlich nicht, das wär zu einfach, aber ich frag trotzdem mal


----------



## Körschgen (22. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gibt ungefähr das Gefühl für den Größenunterschied bei gleicher Display Größe.

17" FHD passt sehr gut zu 25" WQHD =>  ein 17 Zoll FHD Schirm hochkant neben einem WQHD Schirm, geht sich ungefähr in Pixeln und realer Höhe aus.

Ich nutze momentan 2* 21,5" Hochkant und 1* 25" WQHD im Querformat.

Da geht es noch, aber man springt schon deutlich und ein Fenster überlappend auf 2 Monitoren sieht immer seltsam aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

Danke das Bild ist sehr hilfreich!
Das sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus wie ich erwartet habe, eventuell wäre ja dann 24,5" WQHD doch etwas für mich. So ein riesiger Unterschied in der Größe ist da ja nicht.
Ich sitze eh sehr nah davor und eigentlich hab ich gute Augen 

Wenn da die Auswahl nur nicht so klein wäre... Ich finde bei Geizhals nur 2 Monitore in WQHD bis 25". Ist das echt so wenig verbreitet?


----------



## Körschgen (22. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich finde bei Geizhals nur 2 Monitore in WQHD bis 25". Ist das echt so wenig verbreitet?




Nee da gibt es schon mehr.

Ist die Frage ob du auch in der Bildwiederholrate hoch willst, dann wird es schwer.

Wenn 60 Hz reichen dann wäre die Dell P oder U Serie interessant.

Nutze selber 1 Dell Ultasharp und 2 Dell Professional.

Monitore mit Diagonale bis 25", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Zum Beispiel:

Dell P2418D ab €' '199,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## seahawk (22. August 2019)

Natürlich weil, bei den empfohlenen Sitzabständen  da FHD noch völlig ausreicht.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2019)

Dem TE aber nicht.
Also braucht er WQHD.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

> Natürlich weil, bei den empfohlenen Sitzabständen  da FHD noch völlig ausreicht.


-21,5" FHD ist für mich sehr gut von der Schärfe her.
-Ich möchte upgraden auf Freesync und 144 Hz
-Das gibt es aber erst ab 24"
-24" FHD ist mir allerdings nicht wirklich scharf genug, das wäre ja auch ein downgrade von jetzt. 
-> Logische Konsequenz, es muss also entweder 24" WQHD oder 27" WQHD werden, andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht. 



> Ist die Frage ob du auch in der Bildwiederholrate hoch willst, dann wird es schwer.


Jap, will ich, das ist der Grund des Upgrades. Da finde ich echt nur 2 und das sind diese beiden:
AOC Agon AG241QX ab €'*'329,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Acer XF0 XF240YUbmiidprzx ab €'*'249,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Was sagt ihr zu denen? 
Wenn die nix sein sollten, werde ich mich aber wohl mit nem 27" WQHD anfreunden.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dem TE aber nicht.
> Also braucht er WQHD.


 
oh man




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





als ob es daran  liegt 


ich habe ja nun oft genug erklärt  das  die Werks Voreinstellungen  nie  optimal sind und wenn man es Richtig  einstellt ,  hat mal selbst über  den  HDMI Port 
in Voll HD 1080/p ein Scharfes Bild so wie  Text  und das sogar  auch auf einem IPS HD 31.5 Zoller  was  für   PC Nutzung   vielleicht   etwas  zu Groß sein dürfte .


----------



## Venom89 (23. August 2019)

Das ist einfachste Mathematik. Aber ok... Nennen wir es "Einstellungssache"


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> oh man
> 
> als ob es daran  liegt
> 
> ...


Du verstehst es einfach nicht.
Also hör auf mit deinen dümmlichen Kommentaren.

Naja, vielleicht noch mal in gross:
Ein 31,5" ist mit FHD niemals so scharf wie ein 21,5" mit FHD!
Nur weil du anscheinend blind bist, gilt das nicht für andere Leute.
Also hör endlich auf, Quatsch zu erzählen.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

Es gibt vielleicht  Monitore  die  einfach nur schlecht   sind  und  wo der  Hersteller  billige TV Panels verbaut  hat da ist  das Bild  natürlich bescheiden , wenn ich selber nicht  diese besseren von LG 27 und 31.5  hier nutzen würde, würde ich so was nicht schreiben .


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

ppi ist das Stichwort. 
Aber das du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, hast du ja nun mal wieder bewiesen.
Hauptsache Quatsch erzählen.


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt vielleicht  Monitore  die  einfach nur  schlecht   sind  und  wo der  Hersteller  billige TV Panels verbaut  hat  da ist  das Bild  natürlich bescheiden , wenn ich selber nicht  diese  besseren von LG 27 und 31.5  hier nutzen würde, würde ich so was nicht  schreiben .


Das hat nichts mit schlechten Panels zu tun. Wenn ich 50cm entfernt von einem 21,5" Monitor oder von einem 32" oder mehr Monitor sitze, die beide die gleiche native Auflösung haben und auch derzeit drauf haben, ist das Bild auf dem mit 21,5" bedeutend schärfer, das auf dem 32" bedeutend grobpixeliger. Geh zum Augenarzt oder gib a Ruh.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Geh zum Augenarzt oder gib a Ruh.



Wohl    eher  selber  mal zum Augenarzt .. mir  ist das ja  egal bin   ja nicht  der  TE , beim  Größerem Panel  hat man logischerweise  auch  einen größeren Sitzabstand als bei einem Mini Panel wo man mit  der Nase  fast  berühren muss ,
Sitzabstand   ist  hier  vom 27 ca.  45 cm und auch von  60  cm  noch  gut  lesbar .

Bei Windows habe ich links diese Gagets die eine sehr kleine Schrift haben  ,  vorher  mal einen 19 Zoll Monitor  hatte ,  dann 27    an der  hat sich nichts verschlechtert auch wenn man ganz nah dran sitzt nicht .


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

Sinnlos mit dir, du verstehst es nicht.
Aber ist ja nichts Neues.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

Wow was geht denn hier ab 
Also das nenn ich mal einwandfreie Argumentation:

A: Ich hab gute Monitore die richtig eingestellt sind und deshalb sind die immer scharf!!
B: 31,5" FHD kann alleine aufgrund von Mathematik nicht genauso scharf sein wie 21,5" FHD
A: Ja vielleicht sind einfach die Panels schlecht 

 Ok.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

Das ist normal bei colormix, der lebt in seiner eigenen kleinen Realität.


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2019)

45cm vor einem 27" zu sitzen, dass ist ja fast die Länge meines Model M.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitsichtiger geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> 45cm vor einem 27" zu sitzen, dass ist ja fast die Länge meines Model M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manchmal auch  näher  aber  im  Schnitt  40 bis* ca.* 45  cm >> je  nach  Sitzposition   , nach gemessen habe ich nicht, das macht eher  der  , der  immer  die Hitzewallungen im  Zimmer  bekommt 
und die  ganzen Grafikdesigner stellen sich Alle  Große Monitore auf  dem Tisch weil  die  alle  unschärfer  sein sollen was hier behautet wird


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

Große Monitore kann ja sein, aber nicht mit FHD 
Weißt du was ppi ist? Ich glaub irgendwie nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

Den Zusammenhang zwischen Schärfe, Auflösung und Grösse wirst du in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr verstehen.
Aber wer 40cm vor nem 31,5" FHD sitzt, mit dem braucht man über Schärfe auch nicht diskutieren.


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

27 Zoll ist  nicht Groß nur  Größer  als  24 Zoll,
 Groß ist  so ab 30 Zoll Aufwärts


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

> Aber wer 40cm vor nem 31,5" FHD sitzt


Verstehst du nicht, wenn du das nicht kannst, dann hast du den einfach nur falsch eingestellt


----------



## colormix (23. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen Schärfe, Auflösung und Grösse wirst du in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr verstehen.
> Aber wer 40cm vor nem 31,5" FHD sitzt, mit dem braucht man über Schärfe auch nicht diskutieren.



 oh man fällt  das lesen wieder  so schwer heute  ich rede  hier  vom 27 Zoll Modell, das 31.5 Modell wird  als 2. TV Ersatz genutzt und da ist der  Sitzabstand auch größer nämlich um die  1 bis 1.20 , 2 m  und  auch mal für  Smart Media Sachen online  .

Den 31.5 LG hatte ich extra dafür gekauft TV Ersatz .


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2019)

Radi der Clown gibt mal wieder alles.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

Wow 40cm vor nem 27" FHD, das ist natürlich viel besser, nicht.


----------



## Venom89 (23. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt vielleicht  Monitore  die  einfach nur schlecht   sind  und  wo der  Hersteller  billige TV Panels verbaut  hat da ist  das Bild  natürlich bescheiden



Das hat mit dem verwendeten Panel nichts zu tun. 
Wenn Du zwei Monitore hast, einer mit 27 Zoll und einen mit 31,5 Zoll, beide aber mit 1920x1080 Pixeln auflösen. Ist der kleinere bei Gleichem sitzabstand immer schärfer. 



> wenn ich selber nicht  diese besseren von LG 27 und 31.5  hier nutzen würde, würde ich so was nicht schreiben .



Du hast doch zwei 0815 Monitore. Was daran jetzt "besser" sein soll, musst du mal erklären. 

Allein die Auflösung bei der Größe, schließt "besser" Voll und ganz aus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

Hab noch ne Frage:
Hab mir jetzt einige 27" WQHD's angeguckt. 
Produktvergleich Dell S2719DGF, iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle, AOC Agon AG271QX, ASUS MG278Q Geizhals Deutschland
Bin letztendlich bei den 4 hängen geblieben. 

Wo sind da die Unterschiede!? 
Macht es was aus ob man 8 bit oder 6bit mit FRC bei der Farbtiefe hat?
Würdet ihr einen davon klar favorisieren?

Bis auf den Dell hab ich leider kaum YT Reviews gefunden und da waren leider mehrere in denen der Dell furchtbares BLB hatte.


----------



## Venom89 (23. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wo sind da die Unterschiede!?
> Macht es was aus ob man 8 bit oder 6bit mit FRC bei der Farbtiefe hat?



Definitiv. 



> Würdet ihr einen davon klar favorisieren?



Keinen, da das alles TN Panel sind.  



> Bis auf den Dell hab ich leider kaum YT Reviews gefunden und da waren leider mehrere in denen der Dell furchtbares BLB hatte.



Ja da bist du leider bei keinem Monitor vor geschützt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

> Keinen, da das alles TN Panel sind.


Was denn, deiner Meinung nach?
IPS ist halt sehr viel teurer ist  LG Electronics UltraGear 27GL850-B ab €' '579,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland das wäre ja dann eher so in die Richtung mit dem Preis. 
Und VA will ich irgendwie vermeiden. Wie gesagt es geht mir eher um Schnelligkeit als besonders tolle Schwarzwerte. 
Daher die Frage, welche von den TN Panels wäre der Favorit? 


> Definitiv.


Inwiefern? Kann man wirklich einen Unterschied offensichtlich bemerken?


----------



## Venom89 (23. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was denn, deiner Meinung nach?
> IPS ist halt sehr viel teurer ist
> Und VA will ich irgendwie vermeiden. Wie gesagt es geht mir eher um Schnelligkeit als besonders tolle Schwarzwerte.



Beides ist mMn TN überlegen. Die farbliche Darstellung ist einfach viel besser. Aber alles natürlich auch irgendwo Geschmackssache. . 
Die Geschwindigkeit wird mE überbewertet, für mich hat sich bisher, kein Nachteil ergeben. 

Am besten wäre es wenn du dir die verschiedenen Panels mal anschauen gehst. 
TN ist einfach so blass 



> Daher die Frage, welche von den TN Panels wäre der Favorit?



Für mich keines mehr.  Wenn es eines werden müsste, dann definitiv mit 8bit!



> Inwiefern? Kann man wirklich einen Unterschied offensichtlich bemerken?



In der farblichen Darstellung. Durch frc werden nur Farben simuliert die das Panel eigentlich gar nicht darstellen kann. Dabei werden zwei Farben "gemischt" durch schnelles hin und her schalten. Das kann auch als flackern wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

> Beides ist mMn TN überlegen. Die farbliche Darstellung ist einfach viel  besser. Aber alles natürlich auch irgendwo Geschmackssache. .
> Die Geschwindigkeit wird mE überbewertet, für mich hat sich bisher, kein Nachteil ergeben.
> 
> Am besten wäre es wenn du dir die verschiedenen Panels mal anschauen gehst.
> TN ist einfach so blass


Vielleicht ist es bei mir ja sogar von gewissem Vorteil, dass ich seit 7 Jahren mit irgendeinem billigen TN Panel zufrieden bin  Dann kann ich wenigstens nicht so sehr von TN enttäuscht werden, wie wenn ich von IPS kommen würde. Schlechter als mein jetziges wird wohl kein halbwegs gutes TN Panel sein. iiyama ProLite E2273HDS-B1 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Das ist mein jetziger. Eig kann das Display nur besser sein. 

Mir sind auch andere Sachen wichtig, bspw. sogar die Optik von dem Teil, zero Frame find ich z.b. sehr schön. Die Standfuß Größe ist ebenfalls wichtig. Mein Tisch ist 65 cm tief. Wenn ich da n Standfuß hab der 30 cm tief ist, hab ich ja überhaupt keinen Platz mehr für irgendwas anderes und sitze auch viel zu nah davor. Mein jetziger ist bspw. nur ~18 cm tief. 


> Für mich keines mehr.  Wenn es eines werden müsste, dann definitiv mit 8bit!


Danke für die Einschätzung.
Ich hab soeben den hier bestellt. Dell S2719DGF ab €'*'379,75 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gabs direkt bei Dell für 369€
Ausschlaggebend waren dann die echten 8 bit, das schlanke und minimalistische Design und den im Vergleich zu so gut wie allen anderen Monitoren die ich verglichen hab, sehr schlanken Standfuß mit 184mm Tiefe.
Jetz heißt es hoffen, dass ich kein next Level BLB Modell erwische...


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Gekauft  so um  2009 bis 2011 rum mehr als 1080/p  geht bei keiner ,


Dann  sitzt das Problem bei dir wie so oft vor dem Monitor. Die x1650XT kam  2006 auf dem Markt und die x1000er Serie von Ati, der sie angehört, kam  2005. Die x1950XTX die ich hier auch liegen habe, schafft auch  2560x1600.



> wie gesagt es lohnt auch nicht was aufzurüsten weil keine 4K Inhalte am PC nicht  genutzt werden .


Es geht hier nicht um dich, sondern um den TE,



Venom89 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Jahr 2005 oder wie?


Bitte nicht das Jahr 2005 mit clownmix auf eine Stufe stellen. Die Hardware von damals konnte das schon.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

Oh btw, die Signatur ist gar nicht mein System, sondern nur das letzte System was ich gebaut habe. Für einen guten Freund 
Wollte nur nicht meinen Schrott da auflisten, denn der ist schon 7 Jahre alt  (ich sag nur i5 2400)
Mein System ist noch nicht vollständig angekommen, besonders die GPU...
Wird aber so aussehen: Davi Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich denke das sollte genauso WQHD tauglich sein 

Edit: Colormix ist übrigens sehr amüsant zu lesen. Immer einen Lacher wert.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2019)

750W?
Bisschen gross das Netzteil, das 550W hätte gereicht.
Beim Dell nicht wundern, da ist nur ein HDMI Kabel dabei.
Freesync funktioniert damit aber genauso nit der 5700XT.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. August 2019)

> 750W?
> Bisschen gross das Netzteil, das 550W hätte gereicht.


Ich weiß. Zum Bestellzeitpunkt lag zwischen 550 und 750 allerdings ne Differenz von 10€ und ist auch hier im Forum bei so einem Budget und X570 Boards die Standard Empfehlung . Das 750er hat außerdem 2 EPS 12V Stecker. Für 10€ nimm ich die gerne mal mit und nutze sie. 


> Beim Dell nicht wundern, da ist nur ein HDMI Kabel dabei.


Ok, das ist allerdings schade. Muss ich beim Kauf eines DP Kabels irgendwo drauf achten? Gibt die ja wahrscheinlich von 3€ bis 30€ so ungefähr... 


> Freesync funktioniert damit aber genauso nit der 5700XT.


Schon klar, aber nicht 144Hz


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2019)

Natürlich auch mit 144Hz.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. August 2019)

Echt? Wofür nutzt man denn dann DisplayPort?


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2019)

Nicht jeder Monitor und jede Grafikkarte hat HDMI 2.0.
Zudem funktioniert adaptive Sync bei Nvidia nur mit DP.
UHD 120Hz geht zB momentan nur über DP1.4.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. August 2019)

Ah okay gut zu wissen, ich dachte immer DP wird benötigt um die 144Hz zu übertragen 

Und da sowohl der Dell als auch die 5700XT HDMI 2.0 haben kann ich auch getrost aufs DP verzichten ohne irgendwelche Nachteile zu haben?


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2019)

Ausser du willst unbedingt das OC auf 155Hz nutzen, nein.


----------

